# Can too much levoxyl cause your hands to shake?



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knew if too much levoxyl could cause your hands to shake or what might cause that. I have been treating myself with levoxyl for the last 3 weeks and actually feel better. I am hoping that when i go back to the doctor i can get him to listen and treat me.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe that over-medication will cause tremors (i.e. you become hypERthyroid due to too much T4). Google hyperthyroid symptoms.

You should talk to your doctor or get another doctor if he won't listen. Playing around with meds on your own is VERY dangerous and will most likely further hurt your relationship with your doctor.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, please be careful! Best to be guided by a physician on this path...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knew if too much levoxyl could cause your hands to shake or what might cause that. I have been treating myself with levoxyl for the last 3 weeks and actually feel better. I am hoping that when i go back to the doctor i can get him to listen and treat me.


How much are you taking? I think we discussed this in another post a few weeks ago?

Not a good idea to be doing this but we are all adults here and we are here if you need us.

So, yes..................too much can make your hands shake. Sad to say but true. Also, too much can make you gain weight instead of losing it. Not too many people are cognizant of that little bit of trivia.

Can make your hair fall out, mess up the menses, cause myopathy and dry skin as well as increased intestinal motility, increased blood pressure, pulse rate, heavy perspiration and a whole bunch of stuff.

Let us know what you decide to do. Maybe a different doctor would be a good idea?

And bear in mind that now, if you want to get labs and you want them to be true, you will have to be off the Levoxyl for at least 8 weeks if not more to get it out of your system.

And just so you know; we all understand your frustration. Many of us have been driven to desperation. You are not alone and no one is judging you.

We are worry warts though!


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> How much are you taking? I think we discussed this in another post a few weeks ago?
> 
> Not a good idea to be doing this but we are all adults here and we are here if you need us.
> 
> ...


I did go to another doctor today and she is going to run a few more tests and see what my levels are looking like since i have been on medication. I have just been taking 50 levoxyl and dropped to 25 to see how i feel. Just trying to get everything together before my next appointment in Sept. with the endocrinologist that thinks i am depressed because i teared up while talking to him when he told me he could not help me because my levels were in range. It is very frustrating to say the least and if i hadn't been feeling this way for several years i would never considered trying something myself. Just want to get to the bottom of my symtoms and enjoy life like a normal 41 year old. Thank you for your concern and advice, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rebecca1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Tiredgirl

I totally understand your fustration. I self medicated to a lower dose the year before last and quit taking my tablets.....I wasn't feeling good and I just lost faith in everything thyroid related.

Just looking back I reliase how silly this was and unbeknown to me at the time, I was at a very low point.

Please keep nagging those doctors and keep on at them until you feel better.

Never give up hope!! I haven't ever and I am building back up slowly.

Huggles

Becky


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tiredgirl said:


> I did go to another doctor today and she is going to run a few more tests and see what my levels are looking like since i have been on medication. I have just been taking 50 levoxyl and dropped to 25 to see how i feel. Just trying to get everything together before my next appointment in Sept. with the endocrinologist that thinks i am depressed because i teared up while talking to him when he told me he could not help me because my levels were in range. It is very frustrating to say the least and if i hadn't been feeling this way for several years i would never considered trying something myself. Just want to get to the bottom of my symtoms and enjoy life like a normal 41 year old. Thank you for your concern and advice, it is greatly appreciated.


We hear ya' loud and clear! So glad you went to someone else today and hopefully you will share the outcome with us.

Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------

